

Show HN: Reduce bounce rate for transactional emails - dropsofhonesty
http://trustmark.io

======
dropsofhonesty
I've run a bunch of side projects in the past and I always had problems with
people signing up with fake email accounts for what ever reason. Then you send
them a welcome email, it bounces, this happens many times and you find
yourself with a bad reputation or low sender score.

I built this quick app last weekend and I've started using it for one of my
projects. There are other services like this but I need it to be cheap, really
cheap.

Appreciate any feedback on this or interest to try it out in production.

